# Proper way to install blue board around plumbing



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Both your plumbing and drywall where done wrong.
Wall board needs to come off and plumbing redone.
That horizontal pipe should not be just sticking out of the wall like that.
Only thing that needed to come through the wall was the drain pipe where the drain adaptors go and the two supply lines for hot and cold.
Those to supply lines also are not in the right place.
More then likely that wall should have been 2 X 6 not 2 X 4.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

If I recall correctly, there simply wasn't enough room behind the wall. On the other side of the wall is the bathroom's sink.

Does it make sense?



joecaption said:


> Both your plumbing and drywall where done wrong.
> Wall board needs to come off and plumbing redone.
> That horizontal pipe should not be just sticking out of the wall like that.
> Only thing that needed to come through the wall was the drain pipe where the drain adaptors go and the two supply lines for hot and cold.
> ...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

An experienced drywall hanger will be able to make that look acceptable---

The original installer was a novice--and not skilled enough for an odd ball job like that--


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

delete


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Make since, not really.
My guess is there's a vent line in the way behind that wall.
That wall needed to be built out so all that was sticking out beyond the rock was the tails pieces for supply and drains.
The supply's where suppose to be above and to the sides of that drain, not beside it and there to low.
How do you plan on installing cabinets flat to the wall with that stuff sticking out?
Even the clean out's wrong, looks like the wrong fitting and facing the wrong way.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

joecaption,

Your questions are very good. However, if I recall correctly, the only way the plumber could have gotten that horizontal pipe to go behind the wall would have been by cutting into the two by fours. But to do this would have terribly weakened the structural integrity of the wall.

Does this make sense?



joecaption said:


> Make since, not really.
> My guess is there's a vent line in the way behind that wall.
> That wall needed to be built out so all that was sticking out beyond the rock was the tails pieces for supply and drains.
> The supply's where suppose to be above and to the sides of that drain, not beside it and there to low.
> ...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still, nope.
The supply's are still in the wrong place, clean out is wrong. Clean out should have been sticking straight out of the wall not up at an angle and not been a regular tee.
Sheetrock hangers hang sheetrock not plaster's. Any hanger worth his salt would have know the studs need to be padded out so that that drain line would not stick out of the wall and would have used a hole saw not an ax to make the holes where the drains and supply's stick out of the wall.
There should have been no need for anyone to have to "fix" the way those holes for the drains where done if it had of been done right in the first place.
The whole thing needs to be redone right.
No way would I have paid someone and left that plumbing or sheetrock that way.
PS That sheetrock also looks like it's above the bottom plate so there's no way to screw it at the bottom to seal out air leaks, they used nails instead of screws.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Outside of being ugly, the plumbing looks to code. There are no set rules for the location of supply lines and a clean out can be installed like that- at least they can where I plumb.
It would have been nice though if the plumber would have left space for the board to slip by. At any rate, the hanger could have done better, and should


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I got a new blue board guy and he intends to fix it.

I know nothing about plumbing. I'm just still not clear how the plumber could have done the plumbing differently. There are only two by fours behind the wall. He could not run the PVC pipes through them because he would have destroyed them. But maybe I'm missing something.



TheEplumber said:


> Outside of being ugly, the plumbing looks to code. There are no set rules for the location of supply lines and a clean out can be installed like that- at least they can where I plumb.
> It would have been nice though if the plumber would have left space for the board to slip by. At any rate, the hanger could have done better, and should


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Here's a photo of the wall before it was closed up.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

The carpenter should have provided additional framing for a chase.
Enclose the ugly.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for responding but I don't understand what you mean. What do you mean by "additional framing for a chase"?



TarheelTerp said:


> The carpenter should have provided additional framing for a chase.
> Enclose the ugly.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is that near the floor on the left hand side? Looks like baseboard.
I'd remove all that wall board on that whole wall and add another 2X4 wall right in front of it, notch out around the plumbing if need be.
That way you would have a flat straight wall.
Those old walls are almost never flat and are a pain to install cabinets against.
If that's the drain for the washing machine on the left hand side where's the trap and the supply lines?
Why is it not connected to a washer box that sits flush with the wall?


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

could have just plumbed the sides that stick out of the wall, then rock it fully, then connect the horizontal section so that the pipe sits up flush against the rock. but man, thats ugly.

and the stub on the left, why does that go into a vertical T, i would have used a sanitary. it that vertical a vent stack??


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Yes the vertical on the right is a vent stack. I have included a photo below of an earlier period when the plumbing began. The vent stack used to be black. If you look at the new photo you'll see that the old black vent stack now begins at a higher point.

I wish I knew how to talk plumbing speak. 

It occurred to me that maybe I should have explained how the sink area is going to work. 

There is going to be a sink cabinet on the right. There will also be a disposal under the sink. The sink cabinet will be 24 inches wide.

Right next to the sink cabinet (on the left) will be a stackable washer and dryer. Both washer and dryer are 24 inches wide.

To the left of the washer and dryer is a copper pipe that goes leftward. This will go to a new spigot that will be located on my deck outside.

I don't know if this now makes sense to those of you who seemed confused by my original photo.



concrete_joe said:


> could have just plumbed the sides that stick out of the wall, then rock it fully, then connect the horizontal section so that the pipe sits up flush against the rock. but man, thats ugly.
> 
> and the stub on the left, why does that go into a vertical T, i would have used a sanitary. it that vertical a vent stack??


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

And below is the latest photo of the blueboard and plaster after the new guy I hired finished working on Friday.


----------

